# Handsomest Man (Not) Alive. Nominations...



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Supreme Commander of the one-million American men serving in Europe in WWI and chaser of both Pancho Villa and probably (based on what I would do if I looked like that) a lotta women. General John "Black Jack" Pershing.

Yours?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Tyrone Power


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

tempted by pics of yetis, orangutans etc but some men really had it all - looks, style, charisma and class


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmm... Black Jack has the chin of the Wicked Witch of the East so I can only assume he is a relative.

I can't think of anyone close to Cary Grant for sheer handsomeness, so let's exclude him to keep the thread open and I say....









Harry Belafonte, assuming my avatar is too small for competition.

Blair


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Why Tony Curtis! Of course!
Some do like it hot!:cool2:


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

blairrob said:


> Hmm... Black Jack has the *chin of the Wicked Witch of the East* so I can only assume he is a relative.
> 
> I can't think of anyone close to Cary Grant for sheer handsomeness, so let's exclude him to keep the thread open and I say....
> 
> ...


:biggrin2:

Belafonte ... definitely a fine figure of a man. - but what would be the rise on those strides? 14-15"?? _that's_ how they got the high notes.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Mao Zedong, so handsome he's on all the money.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I would not quarrel with any of the choices so far. (Except Mike's and there will be other goofy ones to come, but that's okay.)

It should be pointed out that the lead photograph of General Pershing is diminished only slightly by use of a magnifying glass to examine the three large medals on his chest and realizing that the one on the far left is something you get when you order the Mucho Meal at Wendy's.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Good nominations offered by all, to this point in the thread. Hoping not to disrupt the positive tenor so noted, my nominee, while possibly not deceased (as yet), is me...or so says my wife! LOL.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I have always thought that Gene Kelly had an attainable, pleasent look about him that wasn't at all "Hollywood"



It's a shame that troll Oscar Levant stole the show in An American in Paris!!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> ...and there will be other goofy ones to come, but that's okay.





eagle2250 said:


> Hoping not to disrupt the positive tenor so noted, my nominee, while possibly not deceased (as yet), is me...or so says my wife! LOL.


...but that's okay.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I almost voted for Sean Connery...then I remembered "not still alive". Well, heck...hands down it had to be Elvis.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

A lot of good contenders, but I would say the most handsomest man would have to be Gregory peck:

Or possibly Rock Hudson:


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Then there is Paul Newman...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm sticking with Black Jack:










Shown below very dapper in mufti c. 1918. Would turns heads even today. And dressed exactly like that. Cool collar, no?










However, the General's image was tarnished slightly when the world's very first McDonald's, in a strip mall in Verdun, gave out these with each Happy Meal:


----------

